# Great Rom From Elsewhere



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I was going through the forums over at thunderboltforums yesterday and stumbled upon krazykoder's great new rom that I think everyone should check out. The rom is an aosp/miui that runs the 4.0.1 ics framework and also comes packaged with the android kitchen and ubuntu 10.10. i know that this rom isn't currently posted here, so i thought i'd share the link for it for those like me looking for a bit of miui/ics flavor:

http://www.thunderbo...3-2-ubuntu.html


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Hey guys, I was going through the forums over at thunderboltforums yesterday and stumbled upon krazykoder's great new rom that I think everyone should check out. The rom is an aosp/miui that runs the 4.0.1 ics framework and also comes packaged with the android kitchen and ubuntu 10.10. i know that this rom isn't currently posted here, so i thought i'd share the link for it for those like me looking for a bit of miui/ics flavor:
> 
> http://www.thunderbo...3-2-ubuntu.html


Sounds amazing...Care to post a screenshoot.

Also, are there any benefits to running ubuntu ontop of android...this stuff is way beyond me as I've never ran ubuntu or dabbled in the kitchen...sounds like some nice work though...

One last thing..how is batt life at 1.8?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Hey guys, I was going through the forums over at thunderboltforums yesterday and stumbled upon krazykoder's great new rom that I think everyone should check out. The rom is an aosp/miui that runs the 4.0.1 ics framework and also comes packaged with the android kitchen and ubuntu 10.10. i know that this rom isn't currently posted here, so i thought i'd share the link for it for those like me looking for a bit of miui/ics flavor:
> 
> http://www.thunderbo...3-2-ubuntu.html


Looks sweet...screenshot would be nice...its a 635mb file!!!! how fast is it compared to Thundershed...


----------



## Dcox28 (Nov 16, 2011)

The rom is awesome i played with it yesterday and today. Only problem is it is based off of vicious miui so MMS doesn't work. Made me switch back to thundershed until MMS is working

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dcox28 said:


> The rom is awesome i played with it yesterday and today. Only problem is it is based off of vicious miui so MMS doesn't work. Made me switch back to thundershed until MMS is working
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


bummer....thats a must for me


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Anybody know if you can run this without running the Ubuntu and kitchen scripts? More interested in trying a miui ROM..especially clocked at 1.8.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> Anybody know if you can run this without running the Ubuntu and kitchen scripts? More interested in trying a miui ROM..especially clocked at 1.8.


Yes, you can. The scripts are part of the rom, but are executables and don't run without entering the script in a terminal emulator or executing with script manager. This is basically droidvicious's rom with the possibility of running a built in kitchen and Ubuntu 10.10. Nothing has really changed from vicious's rom. The 4g displays as 3g, and mms doesn't work. For all it includes though, Ubuntu, kitchen, custom scripts, icons, and what I see as great battery life, it's a cool Frankenstein rom to try with unique features.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dcox28 said:


> The rom is awesome i played with it yesterday and today. Only problem is it is based off of vicious miui so MMS doesn't work. Made me switch back to thundershed until MMS is working
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, no mms made me do the same. There was no indication that this was basically viciousMIUI exactly as vicious released it last with extras, Vicious isn't happy about it either because he didn't give his permission really...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## losthyway (Jan 15, 2012)

agreed. no respect and he gave no thank to original dev.


----------



## nsmac84 (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome rom!!!

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

losthyway said:


> agreed. no respect and he gave no thank to original dev.


My point exactly

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

